# NFL potentially changing extra points



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> NFL teams appear to be heading towards a compromise that would represent a radical change to one of the most basic concepts in football, the extra point, according to Peter King of SI.com.
> Thirty of the 32 NFL teams want to change the extra-point play, which was converted 99.3% of the time in 2014 and is considered too automatic. However, up until now, teams have been unable to agree on how to change the rule. Twenty-four teams have to vote "yes" for the any rule change to pass.
> 
> One competition committee member told King that they need to find a compromise in order to get the rule changed, and King reports one settlement has emerged as the most likely to be passed and implemented for the 2015 season.
> ...


Yahoo Sports


----------

